# Starting MK-677 today for height increase



## Incoming chad (Aug 26, 2019)

I made a post taking about peptides for growing taller. Some people said it was just “cope”, but today my mk-677 came in and I’m going to answer the question once and for all: does Mk-677 help you grow taller?
Current body stats:
5’9”
16 years old
170 pounds
My dad is was 5’8” and Mom was 5’4” so my height potential has been reached. But I know my growth plates are still open because I grew half an inch in the last 3 months.

There are 60 tablets in the bottle and I will take 2 every day so I will come back in 2 months with the results. I will also be taking melatonin 5g for better sleep, eating more protein, calories and vitamins. Tons of carrots, eggs, milk, and cottage cheese. Also doing exercises like hanging from a bar total of 3 minutes daily before bed, static stretching, and jumping. Wish me luck boys.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice. But you have to do alot more for heightmaxxing than just mk
BTW make sure to do it safely. Can cause insulin resistance


----------



## jjm4765 (Aug 26, 2019)

where did you buy it from?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Aug 26, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Nice. But you have to do alot more for heightmaxxing than just mk
> BTW make sure to do it safely. Can cause insulin resistance



You can be wrong by saying this, according to several bloodworks from a forum, some individuals can get a spike of IGF-1 from MK677 which is equivalent to a 4IU injection of HGH.

But for the rich guys, injecting relatively high doses of CJC 1295 DAC coupled with MK677 is a very good thing to achieve IGF-1 levels at the roof, obviously higher than 4IU injections of any pharma GH.






Bloodwork study of 4iu GH vs peptides & MK677 (similar to 2-3 iu GH) - AnabolicMinds.com


UPDATE: year 2022, Part II: please post here: Thread continued here with 7 blood works taken with mk677 over a 5 year period, like 4iu of pharm grade HGH...



anabolicminds.com


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

What's your bone age? 16 years would be too late.


Incoming chad said:


> Also doing exercises like hanging from a bar total of 3 minutes daily before bed, static stretching, and jumping. Wish me luck boys.


You don't need to do these. You need an AI.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Aug 26, 2019)

Your growth plates are closed


----------



## Slyfex8 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> What's your bone age? 16 years would be too late.



Definitely not, I don't know where you read that, most people have relatively open plates at that age.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 26, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Your growth plates are closed


maybe yours are, since you have trash genes


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Definitely not, I don't know where you read that, most people have relatively open plates at that age.


It doesn't matter if your plates are open, do your research. HGH is applied long term, and if mk 677 works in a similar way then ou should've started 2 years ago if you want any sort of growth.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Aug 26, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> maybe yours are, since you have trash genes


Keep crying for me you utter baboon. Stop being in denial. Your growth plates are also closed. Not even Pharma HGH could save u at age 16


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

Why are you Gen Z cels so fucking retarded?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 26, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Keep crying for me you utter baboon. Stop being in denial. Your growth plates are also closed. Not even Pharma HGH could save u at age 16


why do you tell everyone their plates are closed? you seem to be coping that you stopped growing at 16 now apparently everybody else has to stop growing at 16. Delayed puberty can keep the plates open until you're 21.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 26, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Keep crying for me you utter baboon. Stop being in denial. Your growth plates are also closed. Not even Pharma HGH could save u at age 16


i grew 3 cm this year, im almost 17. explain? i was tall my whole life, inb4 "late puberty"


Dyorotic2 said:


> why do you tell everyone their plates are closed? you seem to be coping that you stopped growing at 16 now apparently everybody else has to stop growing at 16. Delayed puberty can keep the plates open until you're 21.


he is just salty and probably faps to insta thots


----------



## Slyfex8 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> It doesn't matter if your plates are open, do your research. HGH is applied long term, and if mk 677 works in a similar way then ou should've started 2 years ago if you want any sort of growth.



Yes bro, there is a part in the brain that says as soon as the bone age is 16 years: "I stop growing the bones vertically, even if the plates are open"

Are you unable to have a reflection at this point? So I would like to see the sources of the studies you have read?



Yahyeet said:


> Your growth plates are closed


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 26, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Keep crying for me you utter baboon. Stop being in denial. Your growth plates are also closed. Not even Pharma HGH could save u at age 16


im still waiting for an explanation you incel


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Aug 26, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Yes bro, there is a part in the brain that says as soon as the bone age is 16 years: "I stop growing the bones vertically, even if the plates are open"
> 
> Are you unable to have a reflection at this point? So I would like to see the sources of the studies you have read?
> 
> ...



I know this cope graph from some Indian incel on quora. I can show you 10 different graph showing that height related bones stop growing at approximately age 18 (legs close at 16 and spine at age 18, spine is the last height related bone in the body to stop growing)


Chadelite said:


> i grew 3 cm this year, im almost 17. explain? i was tall my whole life, inb4 "late puberty"
> 
> he is just salty and probably faps to insta thots


Tell me how tall you are and how tall your parents are


Dyorotic2 said:


> why do you tell everyone their plates are closed? you seem to be coping that you stopped growing at 16 now apparently everybody else has to stop growing at 16. Delayed puberty can keep the plates open until you're 21.


Nah I read hundreds of books and scientific articles about pediatric orthopedics and came to the conclusion that my legs were done growing at age 16 anyway (accutane actually only inhibits leg growth - as seen by hyena disease in cows, where the behind legs are stunted, which happens due to vitamin A overdose, which accutane basically is)


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Yes bro, there is a part in the brain that says as soon as the bone age is 16 years: "I stop growing the bones vertically, even if the plates are open"


You're delusional, read my post again. GH must be supplemented over a long period of time to work.
The only reason I asked for bone age is because if his is like 14, then AI+mk677 over time for 2 years can probably increase his heaight slightly.


Chadelite said:


> im still waiting for an explanation you incel


Incel shaming on an blackpilled forum because you're mad? jfl


----------



## Incoming chad (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> What's your bone age? 16 years would be too late.
> 
> You don't need to do these. You need an AI.


What’s an AI?


jjm4765 said:


> where did you buy it from?








SUPERSMART - SuperSmart







us.supersmart.com


----------



## Newguyaround (Aug 26, 2019)

Incoming chad said:


> I made a post taking about peptides for growing taller. Some people said it was just “cope”, but today my mk-677 came in and I’m going to answer the question once and for all: does Mk-677 help you grow taller?
> Current body stats:
> 5’9”
> 16 years old
> ...


Don’t drink milk it contains estrogen


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 26, 2019)

Incoming chad said:


> I made a post taking about peptides for growing taller. Some people said it was just “cope”, but today my mk-677 came in and I’m going to answer the question once and for all: does Mk-677 help you grow taller?
> Current body stats:
> 5’9”
> 16 years old
> ...


MK alone won’t work


----------



## Newguyaround (Aug 26, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> I know this cope graph from some Indian incel on quora. I can show you 10 different graph showing that height related bones stop growing at approximately age 18 (legs close at 16 and spine at age 18, spine is the last height related bone in the body to stop growing)
> 
> Tell me how tall you are and how tall your parents are
> 
> Nah I read hundreds of books and scientific articles about pediatric orthopedics and came to the conclusion that my legs were done growing at age 16 anyway (accutane actually only inhibits leg growth - as seen by hyena disease in cows, where the behind legs are stunted, which happens due to vitamin A overdose, which accutane basically is)


Nvm different growth plates fuse at different times


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 26, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Definitely not, I don't know where you read that, most people have relatively open plates at that age.


Lol there’s so much misinformation on any thread like this. There’s no degree to which a growth plate is open. It is either open, or it is fused. Growth plates naturally close slowly throughout puberty but this doesn’t affect how much growth can still be gained from that plate. As long as the plate isn’t fused it’s still possible for the plate to proliferate. 

tldr: bone age doesn’t matter


Incoming chad said:


> What’s an AI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to use the SEARCH TOOL. I’m tempted to have this thread banned too


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 26, 2019)

Incoming chad said:


> I made a post taking about peptides for growing taller. Some people said it was just “cope”, but today my mk-677 came in and I’m going to answer the question once and for all: does Mk-677 help you grow taller?
> Current body stats:
> 5’9”
> 16 years old
> ...


Try bee pollen capsules.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 26, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Try bee pollen capsules.


For what?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

Reminder that even HGH treatment will only give you 2 inches for people who aren't GH deficient and have ISS. Stop these dumb copes already. You should've atleast thought about taking an AI, especially since you're so late in puberty.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> For what?


Height accelerator. Only works if your bone plates haven't fused so at 16 you should be fine.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 26, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Height accelerator. Only works if your bone plates haven't fused so at 16 you should be fine.


Do you have a source on this? How does it accelerate height growth exactly? I’ve done a lot of research on heightmaxxing but haven’t heard of this


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 26, 2019)

It works by increasing HGH but simultaneously lowering oestrogen. It has a powerful synergistic effect.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Definitely not, I don't know where you read that, most people have relatively open plates at that age.


This is the 6th time mentioning that it doesn't matter if you plates are open. GH therapy is a long tem process, even for a couple of inches. Unless your bone age is like 14, you won't see any gains.









Growth hormone treatment of idiopathic short stature - PubMed


Considerable controversy exists about the use of growth hormone (GH) treatment in short children without classical GH deficiency (idiopathic short stature or ISS). ISS is a multifactorial disorder with many potential causes rather than a single diagnostic entity, and it is in essence a diagnosis...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




Muh the ibutamoren I bought will make me grow taller than pharma GH! 


Incoming chad said:


> What’s an AI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not another word. You haven't even read Extra chromosomes cope stack thread? Just lol.


Incoming chad said:


> What’s an AI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not another word. You haven't even read Extra chromosomes cope stack thread? Just lol.


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 26, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Your growth plates are closed


most ppl have open growth plates till 18, your genes failed you. dw bro ill grow 6'3" for you


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 26, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> It works by increasing HGH but simultaneously lowering oestrogen. It has a powerful synergistic effect.


Do you have a source on this though? I don’t have time to spend hours researching it now


----------



## Newguyaround (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> This is the 6th time mentioning that it doesn't matter if you plates are open. GH therapy is a long tem process, even for a couple of inches. Unless your bone age is like 14, you won't see any gains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 0.5-0.7 iu a day though


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

Newguyaround said:


> It was 0.5-0.7 iu a day though


So increased HGH matters more than time? Keep in mind this was clinically tested. I'll try and find someone taking 2UIs+ but doubt I will.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> This is the 6th time mentioning that it doesn't matter if you plates are open. GH therapy is a long tem process, even for a couple of inches. Unless your bone age is like 14, you won't see any gains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theoretically the bone age shouldn’t matter at all as you can use an AI to prolong growth, which isn’t used when treating idiopathically short children in these studies


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Theoretically the bone age shouldn’t matter at all as you can use an AI to prolong growth, which isn’t used when treating idiopathically short children in these studies


AI doesn't comletely stop bone growth lol. Growth plats will still close within a certai time frame. But it occurs but at a slower rate. All I'm saying is there's no studeies on 16+ year old kids growing from it, so I've kind of lost hope. My plates are kind of closed anyway


----------



## KKK (Aug 26, 2019)

Incoming chad said:


> I made a post taking about peptides for growing taller. Some people said it was just “cope”, but today my mk-677 came in and I’m going to answer the question once and for all: does Mk-677 help you grow taller?
> Current body stats:
> 5’9”
> 16 years old
> ...


How much does it cost per mg.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> AI doesn't comletely stop bone growth lol. Growth plats will still close within a certai time frame. But it occurs but at a slower rate. All I'm saying is there's no studeies on 16+ year old kids growing from it, so I've kind of lost hope. My plates are kind of closed anyway


Well it shouldn’t stop the bone growth at all. And yeah I think this is mainly because the side effects of using an AI are unethical and it makes sense to start treatment as early as possible when growth plates in all bones are still open preferably (for example, your hand won’t grow after age 14 or so on average but your femur and spine still can for a while longer). Theoretically there isn’t a reason it shouldn’t work on 16+ year olds though


Dope said:


> AI doesn't comletely stop bone growth lol. Growth plats will still close within a certai time frame. But it occurs but at a slower rate. All I'm saying is there's no studeies on 16+ year old kids growing from it, so I've kind of lost hope. My plates are kind of closed anyway


Also what do you mean by your plates are still kind of closed?


KKK said:


> How much does it cost per mg.


Don’t even try using just mk677 if you want to grow, you’ll need to use something stronger like somatropin HGH or a GHRP&GHRH peptide combo for a synergistic effect


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Well it shouldn’t stop the bone growth at all. And yeah I think this is mainly because the side effects of using an AI are unethical and it makes sense to start treatment as early as possible when growth plates in all bones are still open preferably (for example, your hand won’t grow after age 14 or so on average but your femur and spine still can for a while longer). Theoretically there isn’t a reason it shouldn’t work on 16+ year olds though
> 
> Also what do you mean by your plates are still kind of closed?
> 
> Don’t even try using just mk677 if you want to grow, you’ll need to use something stronger like somatropin HGH or a GHRP&GHRH peptide combo for a synergistic effect


I went to an endocronoligist and I he said all my tibia and femur growth plates are closed lol.


----------



## dingodongo (Aug 26, 2019)

.


----------



## Newguyaround (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> So increased HGH matters more than time? Keep in mind this was clinically tested. I'll try and find someone taking 2UIs+ but doubt I will.


yes they would infact be inhibiting there own growth if they produce more gh than 0.5-0.7 iu. I've tried finding 2.5iu + studies but cant find any either.Don't worry I won't argue with you this time around.


Dope said:


> AI doesn't comletely stop bone growth lol. Growth plats will still close within a certai time frame. But it occurs but at a slower rate. All I'm saying is there's no studeies on 16+ year old kids growing from it, so I've kind of lost hope. My plates are kind of closed anyway




If it gives you any hope this guy take aromasin and grew 1.5cm in 2months apparently 





REPORT: Accelerated growth with Exemestane. (19yr)


REPORT: Accelerated growth with Exemestane. (19yr)




www.limblengtheningforum.com





The poster hex has also gone up in height with taking test enathat(boost igf1),oxandrolone(shown at low dose to increase height), and peptides or hgh I forgot. He also posted a video of a guy sharing experince from growing 3-5 cm from oxandrolone

Something also interesting while I was browsing a steroid forum https://forums.t-nation.com/t/19-yo-1st-cycle-results/259156/11
This guy grew 1 inch from steroids while using a ai and stated he hasnt grown a mm in the past 2 years



These are just some anedoctal evidence and its your chocie to determine if it real or not.

When going to the endocronoligist did he check growth plates at wrist? I know they are the first to close at 15-16


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> I went to an endocronoligist and I he said all my tibia and femur growth plates are closed lol.


I still need to check if mine are open tbh. If not I’ll still try it and see if my spine grows, in case it doesn’t peptides still have other positive effects though. Btw if you live in the US did you get the appointment through your primary care doctor?


----------



## Newguyaround (Aug 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I still need to check if mine are open tbh. If not I’ll still try it and see if my spine grows, in case it doesn’t peptides still have other positive effects though. Btw if you live in the US did you get the appointment through your primary care doctor?


Dont check the wrist when going to endro but the femur


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Aug 27, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> most ppl have open growth plates till 18, your genes failed you. dw bro ill grow 6'3" for you


I had open growth plates til 18, the growth was minimal and negligible after 16 tho. Stop coping lmao


Newguyaround said:


> Dont check the wrist when going to endro but the femur


Or even better: the hip (risser sign)


----------



## Tom2004 (Aug 27, 2019)

Good luck bro don't listen to everyone else, growth plates in the legs will close at 19 so there is plenty of time. I'd recommend an AI to go with it.


Newguyaround said:


> Dont check the wrist when going to endro but the femur


This. My friends growth plates were closed at 14.5 but he has grown 2 inches since (wrist)


----------



## DidntRead (Aug 27, 2019)

Cope
All heightmaxxing is cope


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 27, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> maybe yours are, since you have trash genes


My plates closed at 16. Most mens plates do.


----------

